# Spain´s best kept secret: Cantabria



## nikifer

Hello all,

I am actually quite bored with most threads here and elsewhere referring to Costa del Sol, Mallorca etc. 
There is MORE to Spain than those regions, believe me, and away from tourist masses.
Ever heard about Cantabria province in northern Spain???
Best sand beaches by far, excellent cuisine, fantastic scenery (mountains, rivers, the ocean).
Museums, concerts, many cultural events.
Spain´s top international university UIMP
International airport and a direct ferry to Plymouth/Portsmouth from Santander which is Cantabria beautiful capital city. 
Europe´s top cardiology center (Hospital Marques de Valdecilla). 
Excellent golf, sea sports, trekking in the national park Picos de Europa
Fanstastic Mild climate (winter 14º celsius - summer 25º celsius) not the suffocating heat in the south. 
All in all, Cantabria is certainly a different choice.


----------



## jojo

Firstly its obvious you havent read the threads here so I dont know how you became bored so quickly

Secondly its hardly "the best kept secret" if you're posting this around forums.

Thirdly we have several posters who live in Northern Spain, a few of whom have been snowed in recently and tend to suggest that the climate there is north European, which I guess is vaguely what you're suggesting

Anyway thank you for your post even if it isnt accurate or factual

Jo


----------



## Guest

nikifer / I guess most expats, on this forum mainly British people, do live on the Costa del Sol, Costa Blanca, Mallorca, Barcelona, Madrid etc. That is why the majority of postings refers to these areas. But, even me, a total newbie here, have noted posters from the north of Spain and areas different from the above mentioned ones.

Give it a bit more time and read more, to me it also seems that lots of info is valid for the whole of Spain. Thank you for facts about your area, it was things I did not know and the slightly pessemistic tone in your first posting I have already forgotten about.

P.S. one very positive aspect in the area must be that you do not need to water your garden so often, or?


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> Firstly its obvious you havent read the threads here so I dont know how you became bored so quickly
> 
> Secondly its hardly "the best kept secret" if you're posting this around forums.
> 
> Thirdly we have several posters who live in Northern Spain, a few of whom have been snowed in recently and tend to suggest that the climate there is north European, which I guess is vaguely what you're suggesting
> 
> Anyway thank you for your post even if it isnt accurate or factual
> 
> Jo


Ow, Jo, Burn. 

I respectfully disagree when you comment that it's neither accurate or factual. He/she is correct with their claims. It's currently 20 degrees here. If you want to comment that I live in Vizcaya, then alright. However, I've lived in Santander and I've been working there for three years. I know Cantabria better than any other _comunidad autonoma_ here. 

The poster certainly seems to be someone with a vested interest in Cantabria tourism. However, I respectfully think your rebuttal was a bit over the top.


----------



## jojo

halydia said:


> Ow, Jo, Burn.
> 
> I respectfully disagree when you comment that it's neither accurate or factual. He/she is correct with their claims. It's currently 20 degrees here. If you want to comment that I live in Vizcaya, then alright. However, I've lived in Santander and I've been working there for three years. I know Cantabria better than any other _comunidad autonoma_ here.
> 
> The poster certainly seems to be someone with a vested interest in Cantabria tourism. However, I respectfully think your rebuttal was a bit over the top.


Maybe, but the first line was a little detrimental to the forum and totally untrue (for some sad reason I'm very protective of the forum lol). The post also, as you've pointed out seem to have a vested interest in that area and we dont do unsolicited recommendations on the forum. 

....... and its obviously warmer up there than the costa del sol lol. We've had our rain for the last few days and today, altho its sunny its only registering as 17c on my thermometer and there's quite a nip in the air!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> Maybe, but the first line was a little detrimental to the forum and totally untrue (for some sad reason I'm very protective of the forum lol). The post also, as you've pointed out seem to have a vested interest in that area and we dont do unsolicited recommendations on the forum.
> 
> ....... and its obviously warmer up there than the costa del sol lol. We've had our rain for the last few days and today, altho its sunny its only registering as 17c on my thermometer and there's quite a nip in the air!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


You can definitely be protective and have your opinion, but being from the north I do tend to find this (and most) English speaking Spanish forums focused on the traditional expat spots in the south. Maybe it's not the most delicately worded introduction, but in my opinion there's a grain of truth in there. And, of course, why SHOULDN'T these forums be focused on the area where the English-speaking population is located, en masse? It certainly makes sense. We're the "freaks" who live off the beaten English-speaking path. It gets lonely, but I like it this way  

Now, Nikifer, quit giving away secrets! I like my querida Cantabria the way she is!


----------



## jojo

I think the reason for that is that most expats gravitate towards the south, they come here for the "sun, sea and sangria" and that "holiday feel" maybe??? well certainly the weather!!! And since thats where the bulk of us are then thats where the bulk of the posters seem to come from! 

Maybe you and others who live "OOOOPP NORTH" should start a thread about it, I promise I wont say anything bad lol!!!!!

I wonder if the original poster lives in Cantabria?????

Jo xxx


----------



## nikifer

Threads here and in most forums regarding living in Spain are mainly about the Mediterranean tourist resorts, BORING. You probably don´t follow sufficient forums yourself.
Whether you like it or not I am entitled to say that CANTABRIA IS SPAIN´S BEST KEPT SECRET, perhaps not for long though... As you can imagine I AM FROM CANTABRIA myself and I want to make as much publicity of this province as I can.
It has snowed in the mountains not in the cities during the past days. You can check any weather related web sites for average temperatures/climate.
By the way, have you ever been here??? it would be nice to know when and where in Cantabria have you been. 



jojo said:


> Firstly its obvious you havent read the threads here so I dont know how you became bored so quickly
> 
> Secondly its hardly "the best kept secret" if you're posting this around forums.
> 
> Thirdly we have several posters who live in Northern Spain, a few of whom have been snowed in recently and tend to suggest that the climate there is north European, which I guess is vaguely what you're suggesting
> 
> Anyway thank you for your post even if it isnt accurate or factual
> 
> Jo


----------



## jojo

nikifer said:


> Threads here and in most forums regarding living in Spain are mainly about the Mediterranean tourist resorts, BORING. You probably don´t follow sufficient forums yourself.
> Whether you like it or not I am entitled to say that CANTABRIA IS SPAIN´S BEST KEPT SECRET, perhaps not for long though... As you can imagine I AM FROM CANTABRIA myself and I want to make as much publicity of this province as I can.
> It has snowed in the mountains not in the cities during the past days. You can check any weather related web sites for average temperatures/climate.
> By the way, have you ever been here??? it would be nice to know when and where in Cantabria have you been.



I guess that if you say that you're from Cantabria then you're going to like it?????????

As for the Med being boring, well thats your opinion. However, that seems to be where most expats and holiday makers seem to flock to and want to know more about. So its obvious that this area is going to have the most interest and the most posters!

I havent been to Cantabria, but there are a few posters on here who live that way and have been complaining recently how colds it is - altho its been a bit chilly down south and we've got snow on our mountains too! 

Anyway, welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you find it boring.


Jo


----------



## Alcalaina

nikifer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am actually quite bored with most threads here and elsewhere referring to Costa del Sol, Mallorca etc.
> There is MORE to Spain than those regions, believe me, and away from tourist masses.
> Ever heard about Cantabria province in northern Spain???
> Best sand beaches by far, excellent cuisine, fantastic scenery (mountains, rivers, the ocean).
> Museums, concerts, many cultural events.
> Spain´s top international university UIMP
> International airport and a direct ferry to Plymouth/Portsmouth from Santander which is Cantabria beautiful capital city.
> Europe´s top cardiology center (Hospital Marques de Valdecilla).
> Excellent golf, sea sports, trekking in the national park Picos de Europa
> Fanstastic Mild climate (winter 14º celsius - summer 25º celsius) not the suffocating heat in the south.
> All in all, Cantabria is certainly a different choice.


That is probably because most Brits love the sun and like to live where there are plenty of their fellow countrymen, and so they head for the Mediterranean coasts. But not all of us! I live in another beautiful part of Spain that is largely neglected on this forum - the Province of Cadiz and the Costa de la Luz.

I love to watch travel and nature programmes on Spanish TV and whenever they feature Cantabria I am always amazed how beautiful the scenery is and how rich the nature. I have only passed through it after coming in on the ferry, but one day I hope to come and explore it properly!

Lots of tourists go climbing and hiking in the Picos de Europa, don t they?


----------



## aykalam

I know Cantabria and I can vouch for its beauty, nikifer. Northern Spain is not really a secret though, is just most Brits choose to live in sunnier areas of Spain. In my opinion: their loss


----------



## pensionista

nikifer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am actually quite bored with most threads here and elsewhere referring to Costa del Sol, Mallorca etc.
> There is MORE to Spain than those regions, believe me, and away from tourist masses.
> Ever heard about Cantabria province in northern Spain???
> Best sand beaches by far, excellent cuisine, fantastic scenery (mountains, rivers, the ocean).
> Museums, concerts, many cultural events.
> Spain´s top international university UIMP
> International airport and a direct ferry to Plymouth/Portsmouth from Santander which is Cantabria beautiful capital city.
> Europe´s top cardiology center (Hospital Marques de Valdecilla).
> Excellent golf, sea sports, trekking in the national park Picos de Europa
> Fanstastic Mild climate (winter 14º celsius - summer 25º celsius) not the suffocating heat in the south.
> All in all, Cantabria is certainly a different choice.


Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
It has very little association with real Spain. It is mainly the opinions of a few sad individuals who have nothing better to do than live their entire lives in here, cutting and pasting like little ants each day.
They talk about the weather....sheds ???.. OH's ???...politics..and any other subject, of which they generally know sod all !
They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar, where they get their sausage rolls....bisto.. cans of guiness...etc etc. Iceland is down the road where they can indulge their "living the dream ".
Living the dream is curry nights , bingo and roast beef and a yorkshire at "Betty and Barry from Staines" pub.
Some of them can't even post without including a sentence that ends in "lol"...wtf???. How can someone live here 3/4/5 years and not speak the language ???
Having watched from a distance for quite a while, I have noticed that the truly intelligent ones...people who had something to offer and were interesting... have dropped out.
I can now follow their example.


----------



## jojo

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
> It has very little association with real Spain. It is mainly the opinions of a few sad individuals who have nothing better to do than live their entire lives in here, cutting and pasting like little ants each day.
> They talk about the weather....sheds ???.. OH's ???...politics..and any other subject, of which they generally know sod all !
> They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar, where they get their sausage rolls....bisto.. cans of guiness...etc etc. Iceland is down the road where they can indulge their "living the dream ".
> Living the dream is curry nights , bingo and roast beef and a yorkshire at "Betty and Barry from Staines" pub.
> Some of them can't even post without including a sentence that ends in "lol"...wtf???. How can someone live here 3/4/5 years and not speak the language ???
> Having watched from a distance for quite a while, I have noticed that the truly intelligent ones...people who had something to offer and were interesting... have dropped out.
> I can now follow their example.


Indeed! This forum is posted on, in the main by those who live in Spain - whatever THEIR perception is and however THEY choose to live! We all have a right to live our lives as we wish, you included! Just because you dont like it, doesnt mean its wrong and its not very nice to criticise it simply because its not your way. I'm sure there are plenty of folk on here who wouldnt want to live the way you choose, but I've never seen any of them rude enough or so judgemental as to make that comment on here so its best to just accept that we're all different

Jo


----------



## Guest

pensionista / without having much experience of the forum I must say my first thoughts a few weeks ago when I started to read was that it should be renamed "British expats...bla bla". After some time I saw non-British posters and also from all over Spain, not only Costa del Sol. To me it seems that a big bunch are from Costa Blanca and the big cities, am I wrong?

Why are there not many Dutch or German posters? Of course because they have their own forums in their languages.

To me as a Swede I have to accept that this is an English speaking forum - naturally there are lots of people from GB. I must admit though that I have trouble with some slang and jargon since I have never lived in GB, but I guess I have to learn about "jocks" and abbreviations etc. What I do not understand I will ask about.

Why am I here? Simply because the forums in Swedish are very limited, if not almost dead. Very few postings and mainly by charter tourists who want to know about the weather. Here I can get some useful info and maybe have some fun too. (I do not spend my whole days cutting and pasting, will go back to work now after lunch now).

Besides that, your desciption of all Brits does not fit my experience. I know lots of Bristish people both in person and online who never eat fish and chips here and never sets foot in Brit pubs. Instead they have a genuine interest for their new country or their favourite place to go on holiday and many do speak the language very well. Not really fair your description imo. This coming from a Swede................ (lol)


----------



## Sonrisa

I don't find the spanish forum boring at all!

I mean, compared to the Egyptian forum.. now that IS boring, over there we have a guy asking about amazon style on line shopping, Duh, hello! this is E G Y P T, for god's sake, welcome back to the XX century!!! Or some lunatic wanting to fly with his larger than life teddy bear!
My point is that I find this forum quite entertaining, brits in malaga, pork pies et al.


----------



## Alcalaina

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
> It has very little association with real Spain. It is mainly the opinions of a few sad individuals who have nothing better to do than live their entire lives in here, cutting and pasting like little ants each day.
> They talk about the weather....sheds ???.. OH's ???...politics..and any other subject, of which they generally know sod all !
> They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar, where they get their sausage rolls....bisto.. cans of guiness...etc etc. Iceland is down the road where they can indulge their "living the dream ".
> Living the dream is curry nights , bingo and roast beef and a yorkshire at "Betty and Barry from Staines" pub.
> Some of them can't even post without including a sentence that ends in "lol"...wtf???. How can someone live here 3/4/5 years and not speak the language ???
> Having watched from a distance for quite a while, I have noticed that the truly intelligent ones...people who had something to offer and were interesting... have dropped out.
> I can now follow their example.


Wow, somebody got out of bed the wrong side this morning!

I think the diversity of ideas and opinions on this forum is part of its appeal. I know there are people here with wildly different opinions from my own - and we can have a good-natured spat that doesn't end in tears. If you want to see ex-pats at their most odious, take a peek into the Lounge ... But the Spain crowd are great, especially the moderators who make sure we don't wander too far off topic.

I hope you don't get too lonely in your search for online soulmates - sometimes you have to give as well as take.


----------



## Alcalaina

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol " They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar ...


PS I'm pretty sure the non-CDS residents on here are a big majority - most people seem to live on the east coast.


----------



## Stravinsky

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
> It has very little association with real Spain. It is mainly the opinions of a few sad individuals who have nothing better to do than live their entire lives in here, cutting and pasting like little ants each day.
> They talk about the weather....sheds ???.. OH's ???...politics..and any other subject, of which they generally know sod all !
> They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar, where they get their sausage rolls....bisto.. cans of guiness...etc etc. Iceland is down the road where they can indulge their "living the dream ".
> Living the dream is curry nights , bingo and roast beef and a yorkshire at "Betty and Barry from Staines" pub.
> Some of them can't even post without including a sentence that ends in "lol"...wtf???. How can someone live here 3/4/5 years and not speak the language ???
> Having watched from a distance for quite a while, I have noticed that the truly intelligent ones...people who had something to offer and were interesting... have dropped out.
> I can now follow their example.


I'm not sure anyone has dropped out ... I can only think of one.
If you find it boring then I suggest you either dont post here, or make ome useful postings 

Your description doesnt fit anything I know of Brits in this area. I dont know of what its like in the CDS ... Ive only been to Marbella once in 1974!

Sorry of our intelligence levels aren't up to yours  Insulting everyone with no knowledge of what they are really like isn't really that clever is it


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Wow, somebody got out of bed the wrong side this morning!


Somebody or some _*people *_!!! I think they were all in bed together - and goodness knows what they got up to 'cos they're obviously in a bad mood today!

Nikifer - Thanks for adding info about Cantabría to the forum. I say *add* 'cos there are already some threads which include info about Cantabria which you might not have had time to suss out. For example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html

By the way, there are some other beautiful places in the north of Spain. They are called Galicia, Asturias, and even the Basque Country has some beauty spots. You'll find more info in this thread for example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59893-northern-spain.html
I must say, I find it extraordinary that a member, especially a new member of a forum should start a post saying how boring he/she finds the site. Didn't you look around before you registered, or was someone twisting your arm????:confused2:

Pensioner - Someone twisting your arm to to write on the dog poo thread??? You did say how much you appreciated everyones's help when you asked about Sky satellite. 

My advice to people who find this forum boring would be to not use it, or to post threads on subjects that they find interesting. It's like complaining that the telly's boring. No one's forcing you to watch it are they??? No one's telling you you've got to go on this forum.

And... If you find this forum too Brit based which it undoutedly is, and too based in the south which again it undoutedly is, there are several things you can do
a - Keep your mouth shut
b - Post thereby helping to balance the opinions given on the forum
c - Avoid the forum like the plague
d - complain about it

But it's up to you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not sure anyone has dropped out ... I can only think of one.
> If you find it boring then I suggest you either dont post here, or make ome useful postings
> 
> Your description doesnt fit anything I know of Brits in this area. I dont know of what its like in the CDS ... Ive only been to Marbella once in 1974!
> 
> Sorry of our intelligence levels aren't up to yours  Insulting everyone with no knowledge of what they are really like isn't really that clever is it


Think we've made one or two of the same points here Stravinsky


----------



## owdoggy

This is why I like this forum. Some knob comes on talking complete bollox and gets considered & polite replies back:clap2:

My reply would be two words.......the second one being "off"......... but then you probably knew that eh



Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky

OK, but lets forget about that and talk Cantabria


----------



## owdoggy

Stravinsky said:


> OK, but lets forget about that and talk Cantabria


Agreed.

Cantabria - Stunningly beautiful but can be damn cold camping there in April












Doggy


----------



## jimenato

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
> It has very little association with real Spain. It is mainly the opinions of a few sad individuals who have nothing better to do than live their entire lives in here, cutting and pasting like little ants each day.
> They talk about the weather....sheds ???.. OH's ???...politics..and any other subject, of which they generally know sod all !
> They think that Spain starts at Malaga and ends in Gibraltar, where they get their sausage rolls....bisto.. cans of guiness...etc etc. Iceland is down the road where they can indulge their "living the dream ".
> Living the dream is curry nights , bingo and roast beef and a yorkshire at "Betty and Barry from Staines" pub.
> Some of them can't even post without including a sentence that ends in "lol"...wtf???. How can someone live here 3/4/5 years and not speak the language ???
> Having watched from a distance for quite a while, I have noticed that the truly intelligent ones...people who had something to offer and were interesting... have dropped out.
> I can now follow their example.


What a sarcastic, insulting and above all inaccurate post. Like many here I don't live on the Costa del Sol but I'll tell you what - I'm bloody glad I don't live in your sad world.


----------



## aykalam

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I don't find the spanish forum boring at all!
> 
> I mean, compared to the Egyptian forum.. now that IS boring, over there we have a guy asking about amazon style on line shopping, Duh, hello! this is E G Y P T, for god's sake, welcome back to the XX century!!! Or some lunatic wanting to fly with his larger than life teddy bear!
> My point is that I find this forum quite entertaining, brits in malaga, pork pies et al.


:gossip: let me guess...


----------



## Guest

owdoggy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Cantabria - Stunningly beautiful but can be damn cold camping there in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy




Niiiiice bike. Nice mountains!


----------



## nikifer

I agree about Cadiz, another forgotten area in most forums. I personally love Zahara de los Atunes, but Cadiz is a real jewel in its history, architecture and
that incredible LIGHT.
I am glad you like Cantabria when you watch TV documentaries on this region.
By the way, we had 17ºC today and yesterday, so not that cold.




Alcalaina said:


> That is probably because most Brits love the sun and like to live where there are plenty of their fellow countrymen, and so they head for the Mediterranean coasts. But not all of us! I live in another beautiful part of Spain that is largely neglected on this forum - the Province of Cadiz and the Costa de la Luz.
> 
> I love to watch travel and nature programmes on Spanish TV and whenever they feature Cantabria I am always amazed how beautiful the scenery is and how rich the nature. I have only passed through it after coming in on the ferry, but one day I hope to come and explore it properly!
> 
> Lots of tourists go climbing and hiking in the Picos de Europa, don t they?


----------



## jojo

Heck, what a "to do"!! So, please lets be friends and get along, there is no point in ruffling feathers, it isnt going to change anything or anyone. 

As for Cadiz, I've only been there once and was looking for the bus station, I've never been so lost in my life and found the traffic horrendous. But that wasnt a good introduction to a beautiful city. I must try to go there another time and inwardly digest


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

VidaTombola said:


> pensionista / without having much experience of the forum I must say my first thoughts a few weeks ago when I started to read was that it should be renamed "British expats...bla bla". After some time I saw non-British posters and also from all over Spain, not only Costa del Sol. To me it seems that a big bunch are from Costa Blanca and the big cities, am I wrong?
> 
> Why are there not many Dutch or German posters? Of course because they have their own forums in their languages.
> 
> To me as a Swede I have to accept that this is an English speaking forum - naturally there are lots of people from GB. I must admit though that I have trouble with some slang and jargon since I have never lived in GB, but I guess I have to learn about "jocks" and abbreviations etc. What I do not understand I will ask about.
> 
> Why am I here? Simply because the forums in Swedish are very limited, if not almost dead. Very few postings and mainly by charter tourists who want to know about the weather. Here I can get some useful info and maybe have some fun too. (I do not spend my whole days cutting and pasting, will go back to work now after lunch now).
> 
> Besides that, your desciption of all Brits does not fit my experience. I know lots of Bristish people both in person and online who never eat fish and chips here and never sets foot in Brit pubs. Instead they have a genuine interest for their new country or their favourite place to go on holiday and many do speak the language very well. Not really fair your description imo. This coming from a Swede................ (lol)


.... and its very nice to have you here, even if we do confuse you by straying off topic. If you dont understand anything just say, we dont mind helping, afterall we do "go on" a bit  !!!

If I could find a fish n chip shop around here I'd probably use it occasionally, just as I use to go to the Spanish restaurant "Que Pasas" back in my home town in the UK. However, eventho I live in Benalmadena, which is supposed to be the british hub of the costa del Sol, I've not seen one!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

nikifer said:


> I agree about Cadiz, another forgotten area in most forums. I personally love Zahara de los Atunes, but Cadiz is a real jewel in its history, architecture and
> that incredible LIGHT.
> I am glad you like Cantabria when you watch TV documentaries on this region.
> By the way, we had 17ºC today and yesterday, so not that cold.


Pictures of Cadiz HERE


----------



## Pesky Wesky

pensionista said:


> Well said nikifer. This forum should be renamed "expats in Costa del Sol "
> It has very little association with real Spain.


I think pensionista has flown the nest, but in case any one missed it first time round here's a old thread about Real/ Authentic Spain which IMHO has some interesting thoughts in it. I might, of course just be a sad old blah blah blah
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/41438-where-authentic-spain-you.html


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think pensionista has flown the nest, but in case any one missed it first time round here's a old thread about Real/ Authentic Spain which IMHO has some interesting thoughts in it. I might, of course just be a sad old blah blah blah
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/41438-where-authentic-spain-you.html


yes, who said this forum is boring? Just ran through the linked thread without reading every, every word, but I surely will do it later. Lots of criticism of the "life in the costas", but also lots of defence for it and vice versa. Chris's post 111 was just beautiful, Dunmovin's saying that if the GPS tells you you´re in Spain it is probably genuine was good and Steve Halls positive talk about Fuengirola, (Costa del Sol), was brave and true.

My belief is that you, as an expat, make the place to what you want it to be. I can not say that Nerja, my home town now, is that paradise described in brochures and on travel forums, Honestly there is a lot of bad things here, but I have to cope with them. I choose my places where I go, I choose people to socialize with, shops to shop in etc etc. Not 100% are pure Spanish, that would be foolish "on the costa", but most are. This is my Spain now since I live here and do not have much choice. Like Steve H said about Fuengirola, it is a charming Spanish town with wonderful people and a long history, (did you see the book about the football team, Steve? Starting from 1910 smtg!). I spent time in Fuengirola and found large parts of of it absolutely awful, but if you choose where to go etc etc..... Ok, will not, as newbie, bring back the thread, maybe later.

Does anyone know where the writer finally went? Scribbles last posting was March 15th, just a week after the first post if I am not totally wrong.


----------



## jojo

Many people come and go on forums. They may just "lurk", stay for an hour, a day, a week, or like some of us (I think pensionista referred to us as sad individuals??!uumm....) we pop in or browse most days. People use, take or give what they want to the forum. I often likened forums to bars or pubs, there are good ones, bad ones, busy ones..... But here everyones welcome if they're friendly, if we can help or they can help us!!!!! As for those who no longer post, well Steve H and his thoughts (apart from his football obsession lol) were a great contribution, but I guess he felt that it was time for him to move on. Scribbles?? I dont know, he didnt stay too long so we didnt get to know an awful lot sadly. Chris who used to post alot on here, was a really lovely and knowledgeable chap and although I think he pops in every now and again, had some stress in his life which took priority! 

As for the "Real Spain" post, hhhmm, I think I said on there that IMO "real spain" is like "real england" and actually means the stereotypical view of Old Spain, which is lovely, altho a hard life for those who had to live it. I'm talking about those white wash villages, little houses with basic amenities, people working hard to simply have enough to eat, no mod cons etc. All very picturesque, but in todays modern world, real Spain is a European country just like any other with people who want a modern lifestyle, the latest gadgets, fashions, music, cars, lifestyle. Very few Spanish want to ride a donkey thru olive groves, pick olives for a living or do their washing by hand in a stream! But my view maybe tainted becasue I live in a large touristy, beach resort, but then thats the sort of town I lived in, in the UK. Pensionista obviously feels differently and a little negative about those who have different lifestyles and opinions

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> Heck, what a "to do"!! So, please lets be friends and get along, there is no point in ruffling feathers, it isnt going to change anything or anyone.
> 
> As for Cadiz, I've only been there once and was looking for the bus station, I've never been so lost in my life and found the traffic horrendous. But that wasnt a good introduction to a beautiful city. I must try to go there another time and inwardly digest
> 
> Jo xxxx


Cadiz is a large province, stretching from the Strait of Gibraltar right up the Costa de la Luz to the Rio Guadalquivir estuary. We have cork-oak forests, sierras full of wildlife, sherry vineyards, fabulous beaches - the capital city is just one of its delights.

Driving round the old town is not for the faint-hearted!  We usually leave our car at one of the underground carparks and get the shuttle bus.

Nikifer, I find Zahara a bit too touristy, there isn´t much of the old town left that hasn´t been turned into a bar or giftshop.


----------



## jimenato

I, too, live in Cadiz province, quite near Alcalaina as it happens. I used to live in Malaga province - something of which I am not in the least bit ashamed. It, like every other province in Spain has stunning scenery (The Serrania da Ronda!!) quaint traditional inland villages and everything else one would normally associate with 'proper' Spain.

Pensionista has made the mistake of thinking that Malaga = Costa del Sol. 

Try to learn a bit more about Spain and its geography pensionista, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## isaactabor

sounds great! I will look into Cantabria


----------



## littleredrooster

nikifer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am actually quite bored with most threads here and elsewhere referring to Costa del Sol, Mallorca etc.
> There is MORE to Spain than those regions, believe me, and away from tourist masses.
> Ever heard about Cantabria province in northern Spain???
> Best sand beaches by far, excellent cuisine, fantastic scenery (mountains, rivers, the ocean).
> Museums, concerts, many cultural events.
> Spain´s top international university UIMP
> International airport and a direct ferry to Plymouth/Portsmouth from Santander which is Cantabria beautiful capital city.
> Europe´s top cardiology center (Hospital Marques de Valdecilla).
> Excellent golf, sea sports, trekking in the national park Picos de Europa
> Fanstastic Mild climate (winter 14º celsius - summer 25º celsius) not the suffocating heat in the south.
> All in all, Cantabria is certainly a different choice.


I'm curious how many years you've lived up there nikifer.
Your list of attractions seems to have come straight off some website.
Cantabria is no great secret, I have met quite a few expats on my travels up that way.
Hardly a secret with so many Brits passing through the port of Santander almost every week of the year.
Equally, Asturias is just as lovely and possibly more friendly.
Also Galicia and Extremadura are wonderful places in their own way.
You pays your money and takes your choice, but I doubt there are any great undiscovered secret locations in Spain anymore.


----------



## Prioryman

*Spain´s best kept secret:*

Now if I was to tell you - I'd have to "kill you"
_
My saying in life is this:_

"Let your interests be as wide as possible, and let your reactions to the things and persons that interest you, be as far as possible friendly rather than hostile"

Oh, and I'm a Lurker all be it I read most days here.............


----------

